# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Переход с базовой на проф

## Дмитрий16611

Добрый день. Много видел подобных тем, но для себя ответа не нашел, как правильно обновиться до проф, имеется ут 10.3.51.1. нужно сначала обновиться до 10.3.64.2 и сверху накинуть cf этой же версии с проф? Или же можно сразу обновление проф 10.3.51.1 накатить сверху на базу. Не лиц

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый день. Много видел подобных тем, но для себя ответа не нашел, как правильно обновиться до проф, имеется ут 10.3.51.1. нужно сначала обновиться до 10.3.64.2 и сверху накинуть cf этой же версии с проф? Или же можно сразу обновление проф 10.3.51.1 накатить сверху на базу. Не лиц


Доброго! Зачем уж так грубо цф-ником... когда есть специальный *Дистриб. обновления для перехода с базовой версии*. Накатывается как обычное обновление. Вот выложил для последнего релиза базовой УТ 10.3.67.2:
https://dropmefiles.com/VlK8x
Для базовой 10.3.51.1:
https://dropmefiles.com/edrlE

----------

Svetlana_K (16.01.2021), георгий 198613 (11.02.2021)

----------


## Дмитрий16611

> Доброго! Зачем уж так грубо цф-ником... когда есть специальный *Дистриб. обновления для перехода с базовой версии*. Накатывается как обычное обновление. Вот выложил для последнего релиза базовой УТ 10.3.67.2:
> https://dropmefiles.com/VlK8x
> Для базовой 10.3.51.1:
> https://dropmefiles.com/edrlE



Огромнейшее Вам спасибо!!

Очень жаль, что на форуме нет ветки именно с этими переходами(

----------


## Дмитрий16611

> Доброго! Зачем уж так грубо цф-ником... когда есть специальный *Дистриб. обновления для перехода с базовой версии*. Накатывается как обычное обновление. Вот выложил для последнего релиза базовой УТ 10.3.67.2:
> https://dropmefiles.com/VlK8x
> Для базовой 10.3.51.1:
> https://dropmefiles.com/edrlE



А можно, пожалуйста, для 10.3.67.2 ? а то обновить успели) заранее, очень благодарю

----------


## 4AuHuK

> А можно, пожалуйста, для 10.3.67.2 ? а то обновить успели) заранее, очень благодарю


Ссылка же первая и есть на нужный дистрибутив:
https://dropmefiles.com/VlK8x

----------


## wonderboyy

А можно, пожалуйста Бухгалтерия предприятия с ПРОФ на КОРП 3.0.88.32!?

----------


## георгий 198613

Добрый день. А можно еще раз файл обновления до Проф на 10.3.67.2, а то в обменнике уже удалился файл. Спасибо

----------


## GTA33

> Добрый день. А можно еще раз файл обновления до Проф на 10.3.67.2, а то в обменнике уже удалился файл. Спасибо


Накатите профф-цфник такого же номера релиза на базовую версию в принудительном порядке и всё.

----------

георгий 198613 (12.02.2021)

----------


## георгий 198613

> Накатите профф-цфник такого же номера релиза на базовую версию в принудительном порядке и всё.


Спасибо

----------


## георгий 198613

> Накатите профф-цфник такого же номера релиза на базовую версию в принудительном порядке и всё.


Спасибо

----------

